# Electrical question



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

I have been updating my shop and moving my tablesaw to the other side of my basement shop. I have a 50amp subpannel in the basement and had a 220 outlet installed just a foot from the panel for my SawStop. Now the outlet is being moved to about 50 ft from the panel. I had originally had 12 gauge wire for the short run, but I want to know if I should be using 10 gauge wire for the longer run or if 12 gauge is fine. Any help would be appreciated…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

How many amps is the receptacle?


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

20 amp


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

According to this site, Voltage Drop Calculator, the voltage will drop by 1.33% to 236.82V over 50 feet with 12 AWG. With 10 it will drop 0.83% to 238. Your call, seems to me.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you DYFHID!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

#12 is plenty.

5% is the max including to the sub panel.

I don't do calculations for anything less than 100-150 ' depending on load.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

You guys rock…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The acid test is there any noticeable hesitation on start up?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I was going to refer your question to Bob (*TopamaxSurvivor*) but he already chimed in. Good luck on the shop rehab Mike. Have fun doing it!


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks all! TS I will be on the lookout once everything is completed.

Thanks Lenny. This has been a labor of love and just getting everything in its new home has been interesting to say the least!


----------

